# Raleigh Rampar 400 R10



## nj_shore (Nov 2, 2014)

Picked this up as a 'throw in' recently.  Real Survivor...Raleigh Rampar BMX - Silver / Blue.
I purchased it from the original owner. His kid road it for a short period then it was put away until now...
Wondering what year?

 I will be putting it on the auction site next few days...I would offer it for sale but no idea what it may bring.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 3, 2014)

*1981*

Hi Steve,
    I believe that your Raleigh is a 1981. That is probably the earliest year for this model. 1979 was the last year that Raleigh Bicycles were made in England. 
1980 on up they were made in Taiwan. Very nice, clean bike!................Wayne


----------



## nj_shore (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Wayne--  As I understand, the silver/blue combo only sold to the east coast for a short period.  Bonus!

Put it on the auction site late night--- http://www.ebay.com/itm/301380472059?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

If anyone is interested give me a PM....


----------



## comet77 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Nice*

Usually not much of Raleigh guy but thats a bad ass looking Rampar. Cool rare color and nice shape. Good Luck on the auction. If you list it send me the auction number. Thanks


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Dec 18, 2014)

These were made in Taiwan before 1980.  If you look up info on them, it will tell you how to date them.
This is a '78 I have, made in Taiwan.


----------

